# What winter tires to get on the Cruze?



## Inline4_driver (Jul 23, 2010)

Winter is coming up in a couple of months and I've just saw that most tire prices are going up in the next month so I'm hoping to purchase my winter tires pretty early before the rush. I was wondering what you guys run for winter tires or do you have any suggestions?


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

i used a few different kinds of winter tires and out of all of them i had the best deep snow and ice traction on bridgestone blizzaks. theyre not that expensive and are worth it for that peace of mind you will get.


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

if you have tpms...are you just going to leave without..and have the annoying light stay the winter? i decided to do that..not worth the added cost i figure....


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Does anybody know how good the winter tires that GM is offering for free with the Cruze?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

moobox said:


> Does anybody know how good the winter tires that GM is offering for free with the Cruze?


 what winter tires? link?


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

I'm not sure which tires they are, I assumed everybody got the same ones. I'll call my dealership tomorrow and find the type of tire then let you know!


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

free ones though?
what free ones.. maybe thats a CA only offer? not seeing it anywhere in any promotional paperwork or dealer software


----------



## jlalill (Nov 1, 2010)

yes..canada only til a certain time...either an ipad or winter tires(no rims)...take the tires....


----------



## cruze-control (Jul 23, 2010)

id take the ipad. its easy to find cheap winter tires in canada.


----------



## KidCruze (Nov 9, 2010)

Inline4_driver said:


> Winter is coming up in a couple of months and I've just saw that most tire prices are going up in the next month so I'm hoping to purchase my winter tires pretty early before the rush. I was wondering what you guys run for winter tires or do you have any suggestions?


An ideal winter tire is a hard compound tire with good tire pattern. if your on a budget, Hankook iPikes are cheap and good, but they dont last as long as Michelin tires. Michelin X-Ice would be ideal with price and quality in mind.


----------



## lre107 (Nov 4, 2010)

I used Blizzaks on my Malibu the last winter I was in Michigan and they were amazing, I recomend them to everybody that asks.


----------



## GoldenRS (Nov 11, 2010)

Well I just had my snow tires put on the 16" steel wheels we used on our Aura and the car still isn't here yet. Went again with the Firestone WinterForce in the Cruze size of 215/60/16 since I've had great luck with them on the Aura & my 99' Saturn SL2 for the last 3 seasons. FYI: Firestone has the buy 3 & get one free through the end of November in the US for the WinterForce snows. I was out the door with all road hazard & balance warranties for a little under $400. Not bad in my book for a 16".


----------



## Tom_Cruze (Jul 23, 2010)

GoldenRS said:


> Well I just had my snow tires put on the 16" steel wheels we used on our Aura and the car still isn't here yet. Went again with the Firestone WinterForce in the Cruze size of 215/60/16 since I've had great luck with them on the Aura & my 99' Saturn SL2 for the last 3 seasons. FYI: Firestone has the buy 3 & get one free through the end of November in the US for the WinterForce snows. I was out the door with all road hazard & balance warranties for a little under $400. Not bad in my book for a 16".


That's actually a really good price. Too bad they don't have that promotion here in Canada. I would love to get a set of brand new winter tires installed for that price.


----------



## justmike (Dec 6, 2010)

I just got the winter tire package that came with purchase of the Cruze and they are General Tires. I googled them and they came in as second best below the Michelins. In fact they have a better rating for rain and snow than the Michelins which is what we mostly have here on Vancouver Island. So I got a very good deal in my mind and they were free and mounted for free. Come spring though I want some really nice aftermarket rims to put on rather than change out the rims twice a year. Unless the high end stock Cruze rims come in at a reasonable price


----------

